# Mounting a sight on a PSE Recurve. (how?)



## Derrick007 (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, I have a PSE Impala recurve, and I want to put some sort of sight on it. Any sight of any kind will do, I just don't want to shoot blind anymore. The problem is that i don't know how I would go about mounting whatever I got. it has an arrow rest threaded hole, which is already occupied, two smaller threads on the right side of the riser, then one thread about the size of the arrow rest hole,but on the grip. So what sight (if any) can I get, and how would I go about mounting it.

Thanks, Derrick.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

why would you want to.. Just go buy a bow with wheels. And dont ruin a recurve like that.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

> why would you want to.. Just go buy a bow with wheels. And dont ruin a recurve like that.


ditto


----------

